# Wine und USB (für TomTom)

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

Wine und TomTomHome2 funktionieren ja Problemlos. Wenn da nicht der kleine Umstand wäre, dass Wine noch keine USB-Unterstützung drin hat. Zumindest nicht offiziell es gibt einen "offiziellen" Patch. Meine Fragen an dieser Stelle:

1.) Hat jemand Wine schon mal mit dem Patch probiert und es zum Laufen bekommen? Evtl. sogar mit 'nem TomTom?

2.) Wenn es funktioniert: Kümmert sich vielleicht jemand darum und hat zufällig ein entsprechendes Ebuild in einem Overlay?

Bevor ich damit so nebenbei anfange, brauche ich ja das Rad nicht noch mal neu zu erfinden.  :Wink: 

----------

